# Expat Groups in Sitges



## Luckyboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there any English Expat groups in Sitges that my wife and I could join does anyone know?


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Try the British society of Catalunya. It is generally based in Barcelona but has many activities outside the city (including a vintage car rally in Sitges in March):

Home


----------



## ki55ingfrogs (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been looking myself and the only thing I've found is a theatre group in Sitges - pretty International, run by English people but not really my thing...maybe it's yours though. Fairly new to the area ourselves so if you fancy a coffee, let me know!!


----------



## chanel5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'm sure you are all well settled by now, but my husband and I moved to Sitges in January and it would be lovely to meet up with some friendly faces, so let me know if any of you still fancy meeting for coffee?!  
Catherine


----------

